# Crate and expen potty training..



## SnowiesMommy (Jan 30, 2008)

I am getting my first dog (Maltese) in 2 1/2 months! I've decided to use a expen and a wizdog. Here is a drawn setup of my expen. ( made it on paint so it looks odd..) 










Hopefully it shows up!

I have some questions..

1- I will have the summer off and I am getting her in the summer. At 5 1/2 months I need her to be home alone for 8 hours a day(I will be returning to work when she is about 5 1/2 months.. (I will have someone check on her 2-3 times a week during lunch) How do I train her to stay in her pen that long? 

2-When I am potty training her should I leave the crate door open so she can go to her wizdog or should I leave her in the crate and only let her out to potty in the pen? (The crate will be in the pen. I want her to learn the crate AND the pen is where she lives and I'm not sure how to transition her to the crate with the door open so she can use all her food/toys.)

3-When should I start training my dog to stay in her pen most of the time and not in the locked crate for long periods of time to get her used to when I am at work after the summer? I want her to be able to walk around the pen freely at 5 1/2 months. 

4-I am going to train her to use the potty inside and I am planning on playing with her early in the morning and around 4PM (That's when I get home from work so she can get used to certain playtimes) I am not going to pay AS MUCH attention to her from 8 to 4 (That's when I work during 9 1/2 months of the year[5x a week] ) Will this work?

5- I am going to feed her at 7:00 AM, 1:30 PM, and 6:00 PM. Over the summer I want to slowly change the 1:30 to 4:00 because that's when I get home from work. When I go back to work someone wont be home 5x a week to give her lunch. Will this work?

Sorry my post is so long. I have been on vacation with my family and I've been thinking about these questiions during my drive home! I CANT WAIT FOR MY DOGGY!


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an XPEN and mine is set up exactly how your picture is. I do not close her crate as it attaches to the EXPEN so she has a play area, rest area, etc.... She is 5 months old now and i have a wizdog but when i had the pee pee pad she went on it while i was at work and i work 8-5. She would chew the pee pee pad to shreads and i would have to clean up pissed on pieces so i bought a WIZDOG. Ever since i got the WIZDOG she started holding it until i got home. It has been over a month now. Occassionally she has to pee and cant hold it but she has been very good. At night and on weekends she uses potty outside as this is what i am trying to train her to do


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

While you are home, you will want to make a point to leave her alone for brief periods of time - and hour, then 2 or 3. Such as while you run errands. Be matter-of-fact about leaving and do not make a production of good-byes. My dogs get use to being confined while I'm home and doing things. I do make a point to praise them for being good (toss cookies in the crate). 

At 6 months, I switch to 2 meals a day. She should be fine with the meal times. 

If you are just using her crate as a bed and using the pen to confine her, then that's fine to leave it open. If you do want her to learn to hold it, then I would use the crate when you cannot watch and be there with her for her to potty so you can praise her.


----------

